# 8 wk old Apricot Mini pups



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Very cute puppies!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Aaawww... what pretty babies


----------



## Onyx11 (Jan 8, 2012)

So pretty!


----------

